# Few red dogs



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey guys haven't posted anything for ages . Couple of Gold Coast jacks from the last 2 weeks


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Have to make the big drive ITM. Love to catch one.


----------



## Alex72 (Feb 6, 2011)

Top stuf man they would have given you some stick


----------



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

Ripper looking fish.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nniiccee Jacks, ITM... green as!

Jimbo


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Tar fellas


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Solid fish bud, must have pulled hard!


----------



## Ant13 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice work on the jacks recently mate, was looking at one of your older posts. You've really been slaying them lately ;-)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=64558&p=687780#p687780


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice ITM. I see you use plastics, what you retrieve technique and line class? Do you use a leader? If so what type and strength?

Thanks


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

20lb leader, 20lb braid . Mostly just use swimmers or dizEl
Minnows and crank them past pontoons ..


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------

